

Wrestling with the sunk cost fallacy: Lessons from Poker 4 - KentBeck
http://www.threeriversinstitute.org/blog/?p=438

======
ytinas
I must be missing something here. Using e.g. Mercurial, I would start my
refactoring and commit often. If a test fails at the end and I can't see why
then just update to the version before the refactoring (assuming I hadn't ever
ran tests in the mean time), run the test, if it passes update to the next
revision and so on. I would expect this to take seconds or minutes to isolate.
What kind of revisions system is he using that this even comes up?

~~~
KentBeck
You're right that frequent commits greatly simplifies the particular problem
of undetected errors in big refactorings. However, people being people, the
sunk cost fallacy is still an issue in development.

